
Show HN: Webcam Face Detection Using JavaScript, PHP, and MySQL - truly_furqan
https://www.edopedia.com/blog/webcam-face-detection-javascript-php-mysql/
======
truly_furqan
In the past, I had published a very popular blog post regarding JavaScript
Face Detection and Recognition Libraries. So, in this tutorial, I’ll use a
library from that list which is known as “pico.js“.

link: [https://www.edopedia.com/blog/javascript-face-detection-
and-...](https://www.edopedia.com/blog/javascript-face-detection-and-
recognition-libraries/)

We’ll use this JavaScript library to detect a human face in webcam feed. An
interesting thing is that this library is consists of just around 200 lines of
code. Meaning that it is very lightweight and easy to use inside web projects.

Basic functionality of this project:-

1- Real-time human face detection in Webcam video.

2- When face is detected then get its image from Webcam.

3- Upload the image to server.

4- Save image path in database so that we can display it later.

